# Influenza in ICD-10



## srohlmeier (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a physician questioning me about influenza codes.  He had a patient test positive for influenza A and he began to hunt for a code for influenza A.  When looking, he discovered that the word "novel" is used in many of the descriptions.  When researching the term "novel" he found that it suggests a non-respiratory A virus, such as Avian or Swine flu.  When I began researching for him, it seems like most of the influenza code use the word "novel".  Does anyone have any more information?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 22, 2016)

J10.- would be appropriate 

This link may be helpful

http://www.3mhisinsideangle.com/blo...look-at-the-december-icd-10-coding-challenge/

J09 is only for animal origin

Avian influenza
Bird influenza
Influenza A/H5N1
Influenza of other animal origin, not bird or swine
Swine influenza virus (viruses that normally cause infections in pigs)


----------

